# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  trời lạnh máy ko khởi động được

## giantapta

con PC nhà mình nó mắc bệnh lạ lắm mấy hôm nay trời lạnh ko biết sao khởi động ko vào được, mình đã kt nguồn vẫn ok main ok nhung bật máy ko chạy chỉ đỏ đèn báo, quạt chip cũng ko quay...
Nghe có người nói là làm nong main lên 1 chút là chạy được mình làm thử và đã ok, anh em nào giải thích được tại sao ko ?

----------


## seoganhat

BẠN nói thử coi bạn làm nóng main bằng cách nào thế ????? chắc lấy lửa hơ hả bó tay !

----------


## dangnguyencctv

đúng rồi bạn, trời lạnh là mấy cái cơ của HDD và quạt đều k chạy đc, nó bị cứng ak. Bạn có coi ct everest k, ng ta đem tới mấy cái ổ cứng theo để lưu lại mà máy k thể nào chạy đc

----------


## aplico

Hjx. Lại còn có cả CPU sợ lạnh nên ko chạy đc nữa ak`? [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Tin này mới, bi giờ mình mới biết đó [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Theo mình thì không fải đâu bạn. Có thể do lỏng dây nguồn hoặc 1 số jump thôi. Đấy là về phần cứng còn có những lý do vì phần mềm nữa!
p/s: Như a đạt nói thì chắc fải là lạnh đến có tuyết mới ảnh hưởng đến HDD chứ lạnh như mình đây 14-15 độ C ăn thua gì. Chắc ko fải đâu. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## phuongxoan

Tại sao làm nóng main lên [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] chẳng nhé nó lạnh was àh minh chỉ bít có 1 số máy khi khởi động lên thì chì có cái cây chạy còn màn hình ko hiện j cả/[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] như thế chỉ cần lấy 1 tờ giấy trắng lau thanh ram đi là chạy đc[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## huubacdo

> đúng rồi bạn, trời lạnh là mấy cái cơ của HDD và quạt đều k chạy đc, nó bị cứng ak. Bạn có coi ct everest k, ng ta đem tới mấy cái ổ cứng theo để lưu lại mà máy k thể nào chạy đc


Chắc việt nam lạnh hơn mỹ các bác nhỉ ????? Chắc mấy em server nhà mình sắp chết vì lạnh rồi

----------


## tvhp2015

Mainboard được thiết kế rất tinh xảo và chịu được những điều kiện hết sức khắc nghiệt . Tùy theo điều kiện ở mỗi khu vực những loại mainboard sẽ được tối ưu cho phù hợp với điều kiện của vùng đó . Ở những nước châu âu mainboard có lớp phủ trên mainboard rất dày để chống ẩm và chống lại sự xâm nhập của bụi và những thứ khác không mong muống bám lên . Ổ cứng thì tinh xảo hơn và khó có gì tác động vào ngoại trừ ngoại lực tác động vào .

Bạn tháo mainboard vệ sinh lại thật kỹ sau đó dùng máy sấy tóc làm nóng các chip và bo mạch và kể cả các linh kiện khác nữa .

----------


## tipi.vn

Không lên chưa chắc gì là do main ,quạt CPU quay chưa chắc gì bị main .lấy ra rửa xà phòng có lý hơn đấy ! ^_^

----------


## gameonline10

Ý tưởng sáng tạo nhưng sau đó xin mời bạn mua main mới nhé

----------


## baobinhtb

:lick:trời đất máy ko nên mà lại bảo do trời rét ah
bạn co thể tháo ram ra va lau chui thử xem sao nhé
có thể là lỏng chân ram thui

----------


## Alpenliebe

bạn nên tháo ram lau chìu thử xem và cũng nên kiểm tra lại hết những nguồn điện vào, lúc này trời lạnh thiệt. nhưng CPU không phải gì thế mà không lên đâu bạn.

----------


## muadongvinhcuu

mới nghe^^ đèn báo có sáng nhưng quạt CPU ko quay.Bạn cắm lại nguồn CPU đi nha

----------


## connhendeno1

bạn nên đem thùng máy phơi nắng rồi hả khởi động bạn nhé, tôi đã thử rồi rất hiệu nghiêm...cứ thử đi, còn nếu bạn lười đem thùng đi phơi nắng thì hãy trùm mền cho máy nhé

----------


## hoahuongduong

máy không nên có thể là do bộ nguồn điện là khả năng cao nhất thôi thứ 2 là đến HDD
bạn coi lại nguồn cắm điện vào main và test lại bộ nguồn và HDD coi sao

----------

